# Work experience for Visa



## biggiesmalls (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

i have a little concern, i was offered employment but i don't have the required amount of '2-3years' of industry experience would this matter in me being granted/denied visa on the long term skills shortage visa which requires 2-3 years experience?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

biggiesmalls said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i have a little concern, i was offered employment but i don't have the required amount of '2-3years' of industry experience would this matter in me being granted/denied visa on the long term skills shortage visa which requires 2-3 years experience?


Hi,
With a Residency Visa application via the Skilled Migrant Category it isn't a requirement to have industry experience or experience in a comparable labour market.
Having no experience doesn't stop you completing the calculation via the points indicator and submitting EOI if you have enough points.

It is just beneficial to have the experience as you can claim points for the experience and maybe bonus points depending where the experience was gained.

Having a job offer from an NZ employer will give you 50 or 60 points which is a question on the EOI points indicator many people don't get to answer yes to, so you are lucky in that respect.

Complete the points indicator truthfully and see what you score.

https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/


----------



## biggiesmalls (Apr 19, 2013)

thank you that makes me less nervous, on the points indicator scored 180 which aint bad.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

biggiesmalls said:


> thank you that makes me less nervous, on the points indicator scored 180 which aint bad.


Blimey!!! That is a good score 
I assume that includes 50 or 60 points for a job offer ?

So, are you going to submit EOI ?


----------



## biggiesmalls (Apr 19, 2013)

do i have to submit an EOI with a job offer or just apply for work to residency visa?


----------

